# Runescape click delay.



## Linesi (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok ive never had this problem it takes 5-secs to actuall talk or move or attack w.e, on my old net it worked fine then i got a better internet now its doing this.

I have updated the newest java,changed some settings,deleted the jagex cache and re tried,erm updated drivers. tried everything, and still it does this :/

Any ideas?

Also dc's every few minutes


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi there.

This "better internet" you got, it doesn't happen to be wireless or satellite broadband does it?


----------



## Linesi (Dec 21, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Hi there.
> 
> This "better internet" you got, it doesn't happen to be wireless or satellite broadband does it?




Hi,erm lol sky broadband and wireless but the results are better than the old net which was wireless, i could easily plug an ethernet cable in the back? would that even help?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry, what? What sort of internet connection do you have now? If it's satellite broadband then I'm afraid you're out of luck. Satellite has a massive latency and there's nothing you can do about it. It's fine for downloading, but playing games on it is impossible.

Try doing a speedtest

Post the results back here.


----------



## Linesi (Dec 21, 2009)

Erm im not sure lol all i no its sky brodband with a sagem router :/.

results

http://www.speedtest.net/result/659917323.png


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Your ping seems fine. Hmmm. What servers do you play on?


----------



## Linesi (Dec 21, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Your ping seems fine. Hmmm. What servers do you play on?



The united kingdom one's cause im from there obviously  i play on the ones close and i still get these problems


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Check what your latency to the server you're playing on is.


----------



## Linesi (Dec 21, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> Check what your latency to the server you're playing on is.


ok, gay question XD how do i check??:laugh:


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

In the world selection menu, there should be a column labelled "Ping".


----------



## Linesi (Dec 21, 2009)

42 it says


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

This is very odd. You say you're currently on a wireless connection? The only thing I can think of is that you're getting dropped packets because of it. Where are you in relation to your router? Can you move closer to it and see if that helps with the lag D/Cing?


----------



## Linesi (Dec 21, 2009)

im like 1 meter from it :z


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

How is surfing the net? Or playing other games? Do you experience a high latency with that or is it just when you try to play Runescape?


----------



## Linesi (Dec 21, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> How is surfing the net? Or playing other games? Do you experience a high latency with that or is it just when you try to play Runescape?


No problems surfing,or anyother games just runescape not sure why...


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Are you using a browser to play? If so, are you using Firefox?

Could you please post the make and model of your router.


----------



## Linesi (Dec 21, 2009)

ive tried safair,firefox,the runescape client :/

the router is just says sagem


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

sagem is the maker of your router. There should be a model number located somewhere on it. Look closely.

If it's not there it should definitely be on the box that the router came in.


----------



## Linesi (Dec 21, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> sagem is the maker of your router. There should be a model number located somewhere on it. Look closely.
> 
> If it's not there it should definitely be on the box that the router came in.



i can see sky62414 underneath, and serial number LK08346DP311296


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hmm..

Try the game using Swiftkit.


----------

